# Tallahassee/N. Florida Zs?



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

just curious, are there any 350Z's in Tallahassee, Florida on here? if so, are you part of a local club? i'm part of the local small rx-7 club. there is so little activity i was thinking about asking all the clubs i could find to gather informally monthly or bimonthly at a central location to just hang out and look at each other's cars. Tally is so quiet.

thanks,

fritz


----------

